# ACS status "Case finalized" timeline



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,
I am very new to this forum. I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 8th Oct 2012.
Today when I checked the status it is "Case finalized" bu the application is in stage 4 only.
Can anyone please let me know how long it would take to receive the result?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi,
> I am very new to this forum. I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 8th Oct 2012.
> Today when I checked the status it is "Case finalized" bu the application is in stage 4 only.
> Can anyone please let me know how long it would take to receive the result?
> ...


i received an email form ACS with the result as soon as the status changed to Case Finalized.

so you can expect today or within two days hopefully.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i received an email form ACS with the result as soon as the status changed to Case Finalized.
> 
> so you can expect today or within two days hopefully.


I got my results , Thanks for your reply


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> I got my results , Thanks for your reply


good good 

which occupation code ?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> good good
> 
> which occupation code ?


Its for Software engineer


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> good good
> 
> which occupation code ?


Hi fmasaud84,

Do you have any idea about mandatory IELTS score requirement for NSW SS for software engineer? I read it in NSW site that min is 6 in each but also they mentioned some occupation may need more than that, is software engineer is one among them?
I am waiting for my IELTS results and little worried about the score.

If I get less than 7 then my score would be 30(age)+15(Qual)+10(work)+5(SS) = 60

Just wondering whether I can get SS if I get less than 7 in IELTS


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi fmasaud84,
> 
> Do you have any idea about mandatory IELTS score requirement for NSW SS for software engineer? I read it in NSW site that min is 6 in each but also they mentioned some occupation may need more than that, is software engineer is one among them?
> I am waiting for my IELTS results and little worried about the score.
> ...


Yes you can apply with 6 in each band. They reduced the score around a month back. However, pls note that although getting 6 is the minimum requirement, they MAY prefer people with better scores when it comes to approving the application. As such, so far it is difficult to notice any trends as very few people have received approval after the changes last month. Good luck


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Yes you can apply with 6 in each band. They reduced the score around a month back. However, pls note that although getting 6 is the minimum requirement, they MAY prefer people with better scores when it comes to approving the application. As such, so far it is difficult to notice any trends as very few people have received approval after the changes last month. Good luck


Thanks a lot VolatileVortex!

I have few other clarification,
1. Can I apply for SS for some other states if NSW is declined?
2. Can I change the state in EOI if the waiting period is too long?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Thanks a lot VolatileVortex!
> 
> I have few other clarification,
> 1. Can I apply for SS for some other states if NSW is declined?
> 2. Can I change the state in EOI if the waiting period is too long?


1) Once a state has rejected you, there is nothing stopping you from applying to another state. In fact you can also simultaneously apply to multiple states but be careful of SA and I think WA also, which are two known problem states. They require that you must only apply to them exclusively and not any other state. If they reject, of course you can proceed to other states.
2) You can change such details on EOI without any issues. But remember that for getting approval from any state, you must apply with the state directly and get this approval from them. Updating the state on the EOI is secondary because once you receive the state approval, they will anyways ask you for your EOI number.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> 1) Once a state has rejected you, there is nothing stopping you from applying to another state. In fact you can also simultaneously apply to multiple states but be careful of SA and I think WA also, which are two known problem states. They require that you must only apply to them exclusively and not any other state. If they reject, of course you can proceed to other states.
> 2) You can change such details on EOI without any issues. But remember that for getting approval from any state, you must apply with the state directly and get this approval from them. Updating the state on the EOI is secondary because once you receive the state approval, they will anyways ask you for your EOI number.


Thanks a lot for your information. I will get my IELTS result next week, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> 1) Once a state has rejected you, there is nothing stopping you from applying to another state. In fact you can also simultaneously apply to multiple states but be careful of SA and I think WA also, which are two known problem states. They require that you must only apply to them exclusively and not any other state. If they reject, of course you can proceed to other states.
> 2) You can change such details on EOI without any issues. But remember that for getting approval from any state, you must apply with the state directly and get this approval from them. Updating the state on the EOI is secondary because once you receive the state approval, they will anyways ask you for your EOI number.


Hi VolatileVortex,

Today I got my IELTS result  it is L-6.5,R-6.5,W-6.0,S-7.0 overall 6.5


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi VolatileVortex,
> 
> Today I got my IELTS result  it is L-6.5,R-6.5,W-6.0,S-7.0 overall 6.5


Hi Vijay,

Did you apply for any state sponsership? I am looking for some information. Thanks.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Did you apply for any state sponsership? I am looking for some information. Thanks.


Hi Sankar,

I have sent my SS application to NSW as this is the only state I'm eligible to apply for, 3 weeks back but still haven't heard anything from them. I think it would take some time due to holidays.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> I have sent my SS application to NSW as this is the only state I'm eligible to apply for, 3 weeks back but still haven't heard anything from them. I think it would take some time due to holidays.


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your reply.
Can you please help me understanding what are all the documents need to be sent for NWS SS? I am waiting for my ACS assessment. Once that is out I'll send to NWS SS. Thanks for the help. Cheers......!


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Can you please help me understanding what are all the documents need to be sent for NWS SS? I am waiting for my ACS assessment. Once that is out I'll send to NWS SS. Thanks for the help. Cheers......!


Hi Sankar,

Here is the list of documents that i have submitted,
photo copies needs to be attested,
Some of these documents are optional
Please refer NSW site for complete check list,

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf



1. IELTS

2. Updated CV

3. ACS Assessment report

4. Passport (1st and last page) of all and Australian visas if any

5. Filled and signed application form (form 1, 2, 3 & 4)

6. Degree certificate and marks sheets

7. Reference Letters from employers

8. All Employment documents with pay slips

9. Commitment Statement in detail and signed

10. Birth certificate of child

11. Application fee demand draft for AU$300 in favour ‘Industry & Investment NSW’ payable in Australia

12. Net-worth statement filled and signed.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Here is the list of documents that i have submitted,
> photo copies needs to be attested,
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your mail. Can you plesae help me understanding the following doubts?

1. IELTS. - *OK*
2. Updated CV. - *OK*
3. ACS Assessment report. - *Waiting for it*
4. Passport (1st and last page) of all and Australian visas if any. - *OK*
5. Filled and signed application form (form 1, 2, 3 & 4).
_*In form 1 and 4 we should ignore Migration Agent details. Is that right?*_ 
6. Degree certificate and marks sheets. - *OK*
7. Reference Letters from employers. - *OK*
8. All Employment documents with pay slips.
*Don't have previous company payslips. I can get bank statements for those periods. Would that be Ok?* 
9. Commitment Statement in detail and signed.
*What is this? Is this form 4 mentioned above?*
10. Birth certificate of child.
*Is it required and relavent here? They didn't ask any such document.*
11. Application fee demand draft for AU$300 in favour ‘Industry & Investment NSW’ payable in Australia.
*Is the amount $300 or $330? 
DD is ok? They mentioned that either Cheque or Money Order.*
12. Net-worth statement filled and signed.
*What is this?*

Thanks for your help. Cheers.........!


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your mail. Can you plesae help me understanding the following doubts?
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar,
Find my comments below,

1. You can ignore migration agent details if your not using any migration agent
2. You can submit the payslips of your current company (this is an optional document but recommend)
3. Commitment statement is nothing but your commitment to NSW which may include you experience, research done related to your job in NSW and why you would like to migrate to NSW. (you can search for sample commitment statement in this forum as well as in google, you can modify them according to your profile)
4. Birth certificate of child if you have any kids or passport of the kids (You need to submit the passport details all who are included in your EOI)
5. DD is for 300 AUD (this is foreign currency DD check with the bank where you have savings account. )
6. net worth statement is declaration about your asset including savings.
Each state requires some minimum fund requirement. Please google it or check it nsw website


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi Sankar,
> Find my comments below,
> 
> 1. You can ignore migration agent details if your not using any migration agent
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your help. 
I read in this forum that for NSW there is no fund requirements. Not sure.
And is it possible to share your Committment statement? I searched here in this forum. Either I couldn't find the right one or not able to download it.

By the way, what is your SS status? Any acknowledgement?


Cheers...................!


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> I read in this forum that for NSW there is no fund requirements. Not sure.
> ...


here is a good one I found in this forum,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/78683-act-commitment-statement.html

I have not received any acknowledgement yet, it may take some more time for me to get any feedback from them.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> here is a good one I found in this forum,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/78683-act-commitment-statement.html
> 
> I have not received any acknowledgement yet, it may take some more time for me to get any feedback from them.


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your help.
Actaully I looked at this link earlier but was not able to download. But today I am able to download. Don't know the reason. Thanks anyway.

Hope you will get your positive SS in few days. Cheers..............!


----------

